# Swarm season in Cleveland, OH area



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We usually start seeing swarms in early May through June here in Portage County. 

Our bees did well this year (lost just 10% as of a few days ago). Most hives are very strong with a big population of bees already. We plan on re-queening in mid-April and doing splits to try and avoid swarming.


----------



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

I am in Cleveland heights and I concur with Bluesky, it seems like mid May through June


----------



## JohnSchwartz (Mar 24, 2014)

Thx, Bluesky and Colby.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm a little south of you in Canton. Every year the swarm season starts at different times depending on the weather, but what seems to be one consistent factor is that swarming usually starts up at about the same time that the apple blooms are peaking. The first two weeks after apple bloom seem to be the prime swarm period, but swarms will continue to be cast for about a month after apple.


----------



## JohnSchwartz (Mar 24, 2014)

Perfect, Mike! Thanks so much. Learning the area still after coming here from the West Coast.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Or 20 days after Danalyn blooms 
David


----------



## JohnSchwartz (Mar 24, 2014)

My-smokepole said:


> Or 20 days after Danalyn blooms
> David


Hey David... I'm unfamiliar with "Danalyn". Is there another name for it?  (NM: figured it out, lol)


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Cotton pickin spell check!!


----------



## FrankBarbee (Aug 20, 2016)

When it too early to put out the traps?


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I put mine out in mid April so they can check them out before swarming


----------

